# Romanian music for intercourse :D



## Lilleulv

This may sound retarded... But I want to rename a spotify playlist he has! (Yes I know, really funny)  it contains Romanian music and I want to rename it to something like "Romanian love making music", perfect for getting laid. Something like that. Can anyone help me with a good transatlation?


----------



## farscape

Ok, strictly speaking we're way out in the left field as far as the forum rules are concerned! I will allow this topic as long as it doesn't get out of hand and you promise to carefully read the rules. And I mean it: next time I expect you to know what goes and what doesn't on the forum, know how to properly ask for help and include your own attempt and last but not least... better spelling 

You can use this expression: *muzică de făcut dragoste*, which is exactly _love making music_. I leave it to you to figure out where and how _Romanian_ fits in, 

Later,
farscape
(moderator)


----------



## Lilleulv

I thought so, but took the chance anyway. Tanks for being Nice about it! I tried with dracu 'de muzica. But that became wrong. I am about to take a course with language infusion. Very excited about learning the language!


----------



## farscape

Good luck then, I'm sure it will be a rewarding and soul enriching experience  Make sure you visit us if you have language related questions.

Best,
.


----------

